# How to remove an application?



## max21 (Aug 15, 2014)

I installed Open Office 4 from ports on 9.3. What command would  I use to *completely* remove Open Office without deleting dependencies for other installed applications?


----------



## Juanitou (Aug 15, 2014)

`pkg delete`


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2014)

You may want to run `pkg autoremove` after a `pkg delete` to also remove the automatically installed dependencies.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Aug 18, 2014)

Another way to do it would be to issue `make deinstall` in editors/openoffice-4.


----------

